# Do you feel a sense of community here?



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

If you want to find this forum from the SAS home page, you can click on the "Community" pull-down menu in the top right-hand corner. Do you feel a sense of community here?


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Yeah, a bit. There's a lot of members on this forum that seem to come and go, but there's always that small handful that have been here for a very long and remain constant.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No, not really. Certainly not as much as I used to when I first joined but this site has changed owners since then and we've lost so many long time members since. I'd say more but I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Dunno aboot a community like, but there are a few folk on here who I think a LOT of and consider meself lucky to have got talkin to them. So I'm happy with that.
A wee sub-community if ya like!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I voted 'Yes a bit'. But the actual level fluctuates depending on my mood and on the comings and goings of certain people. I don't know why I feel I have to state this but the link to this sense of community is proportional to my participation on the forum/chat. If I drop under the radar I feel like I'm no longer part of that (although it's relatively easy to re-establish as long as too much time hasn't passed by). In that sense it feels fake sometimes. And it is 'fake' to the extent that it only exists online.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Dunno aboot a community like, but there are a few folk on here who I think a LOT of and consider meself lucky to have got talkin to them. So I'm happy with that.
> A wee sub-community if ya like!


^this... exactly how I would describe it


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

Although I'm rather new and really inconsistent, I voted "Yes, a bit." Mainly because there seems to be a lot of good hearted people here and I do appreciate their help and kind words.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I do,but the feeling does fluctuate fairly often. It's easy to feel over-run if I haven't posted in awhile and there's a swarm of new people. That's why it really does my heart good to see members that are more long term.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Back in the day? YES! Today? Not so much.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Funny how most of the votes are for not really. I wasn't expecting that although that's what I voted too. I think like Dub said there are little sub communities. When I started posting here it felt so much more supportive. Now I don't like personal insults when people are just asking for help and I see that too much.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I think the "Community" label at the top is appropriate, however I personally do not "feel a sense of community here."

To me, that involves 'fitting in' or 'belonging'. I'm an outcast even among a group of outcasts, so that "sense of community" isn't there for me and never really has been.


----------



## TurningPoint (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm fairly new to this site, and I find that there is some community here, though it's not overly strong. I think people that have been part of a site for a while get nostalgic of old times and the good times of the past. I know I've experienced this because lots of people do come and go.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

To me it feels like a regular message board. I have noticed that some members do have more of a connection with each other than others. A lot of them are the chat regulars. My guess is as this board gets bigger the community feeling will become smaller.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Toad Licker said:


> No, not really. Certainly not as much as I used to when I first joined but this site has changed owners since then and we've lost so many long time members since. I'd say more but I'll just leave it at that.


This.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I think there is a sense of community here, but I don't feel like I'm part of it.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

pita said:


> I think there is a sense of community here, but I don't feel like I'm part of it.


ditto.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

lonelygirl88 said:


> ditto.


Ditto to your ditto.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

pita said:


> I think there is a sense of community here, but I don't feel like I'm part of it.





lonelygirl88 said:


> ditto.





Perfectionist said:


> Ditto to your ditto.


Ditto to all 3.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

A bit. I think we bond over our shared trials, and find that we can actually relate to people for once in our lives, which is relieving


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Ditto to your ditto.


Ditto to your ditto dittoing the ditto you mentioned.


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

Ditto^


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

Nope, I feel like most of my posts get lost in the shuffle and it's hard to connect with anyone.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Just Lurking said:


> I think the "Community" label at the top is appropriate, however I personally do not "feel a sense of community here."
> 
> To me, that involves 'fitting in' or 'belonging'. I'm an outcast even among a group of outcasts, so that "sense of community" isn't there for me and never really has been.


:ditto


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Just Lurking said:


> I'm an outcast even among a group of outcasts


thats exactly how i feel


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

mcmuffinme said:


> A bit. I think we bond over our shared trials, and find that we can actually relate to people for once in our lives, which is relieving


I agree with this part in particular, to not feel 'lost' in the world for once is good thing. However if the definition of community is referring to like a 'clique' or a group of cliques, then I would probably stay out of that, as I think it may risk alienating people who come here for support.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

i think chat has a lot to do with creating a kind of community feeling. I have noticed a lot of people in there seem to stick together a lot and they do tinychat and all that jazz so it would be logical to assume doing so would create a bonding atmosphere.

From the forum perspective not so much.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

No, I feel almost as much like an outsider here as I do on any message board I have ever been on. I think that's the reason I eventually just stop coming around (not this board but any board). Although I do lurk quite a bit and read posts that seem interesting to me. I feel jealous of the people who can connect to others on here and make online friends, and feel some kind of bond to them. And some clearly do. I guess in my case it goes exactly like it goes in real life. No connection to others, no feeling of belonging.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Ospi said:


> i think chat has a lot to do with creating a kind of community feeling..


:yes


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Yeah, i can sense there is a community here. Do I feel part of it? No. It's because I don't do anything but post on the forums.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Chat isn't for everyone and Forums aren't for everyone - heck, the internet isn't for everyone... some people need one-on-one/PM communication or in-person communication or they feel lost and left out. Everyone is different. 

I have felt an a sense of community here but as was mentioned before it's like there are sub-communities... the people who go into chat, students, people who are older... I think it depends on what you have in common with each other. 

Not everyone will get along or be able to feel connected and it's unreasonable to expect them to. I come here because at a very basic level I relate to more people here than I do anywhere else and that gives me a sense of community. 

If I feel judged or attacked my someone - I don't communicate with them.... if I don't feel I have something of value to offer them or have nothing in common I probably don't communicate with them as much... but they would not find any value in my communication most likely then anyway. 

I care about everyone here... so maybe I'm not understanding how people are defining 'community'.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes, a bit. I also notice a lot of solitary people. 

This is the friendliest board I've joined because I'd mostly get ignored elsewhere. The option of having much more interaction is here for me, but I cannot tolerate much, even online, before getting overwhelmed and cannot do chat or more than about 1 message a day (an improvement).


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I felt it with the old format, not so much with the new one.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

lonelygirl88 said:


> ditto.





Perfectionist said:


> Ditto to your ditto.





D11 said:


> Ditto to all 3.





counterfeit self said:


> Ditto to your ditto dittoing the ditto you mentioned.





david86 said:


> Ditto^


Now THIS makes me feel part of a community.


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

lol ditto^


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

There is, some users seem to have a good banter and communication going. Then others are just trolls, seem to want to argue alot, which is irritating lately. So I'm between the middle two. Short version yes, if you get involved.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Just Lurking said:


> I'm an outcast even among a group of outcasts, so that "sense of community" isn't there for me and never really has been.


yep.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

pita said:


> Now THIS makes me feel part of a community.


yea at least i am not alone in feeling left out


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Yeah, I do, and all I do is post on threads...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am actually surprised by this result so far. :lol
I think it is a community.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I am actually surprised by this result so far. :lol
> I think it is a community.


And your like our guiding savior. Acamolus (didn't spell the name right) is like God Almighty who sent you here to save us from ourselves. You keep His commandments well... jk.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

i think the people who feel they are part of a 'community' are the ones that post tons of pics and go on cam in tiny chat/chat often in the chat rooms...otherwise it's like you don't even exist here- at least for me.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

lonelygirl88 said:


> i think the people who feel they are part of a 'community' are the ones that post tons of pics and go on cam in tiny chat/chat often in the chat rooms...otherwise it's like you don't even exist here- at least for me.


At my age regular chat is kind of a foriegn concept, and so tinychat seems even more alien (I looked it up). But observing from a generational distance, there does seem to be a trend toward a "haves" and a "have nots" here. I don't think it's done on purpose or is in any way mean spirited. I think it just is.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Sometimes I do, sometimes I don'ts.

More in the old days really, but that's what happens when a site gets more users.


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

Not so much. I feel people react to me on the forums 180 degrees differently than in real life. It seems like everything is taken very seriously and everyone wants to argue and debate every sentence (this is more recently). I think a lot is lost in translation for me through online interactions.

It often leaves me feeling that I can relate to people offline better than on here. It's like people instantly get me in the real world, but you can feel like an outsider here after almost a decade of posting. Some people's personalities do burst through here, though. But I think you have to post pics and join chat for that community feeling though.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

There are groups on here who network very effectively, and other people who don't. That's true anywhere though.

Sometimes I feel a part of something, sometimes I feel invisible.



lonelygirl88 said:


> i think the people who feel they are part of a 'community' are the ones that post tons of pics and go on cam in tiny chat/chat often in the chat rooms...otherwise it's like you don't even exist here- at least for me.


I've seen you in chat enough, so you exist.


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

I think there is a bit yes i know i try my best to communicate but with sa as severe as mine is its hard to sustain a conversation with anyone for me.I go in chat but im mainly a lurker with not much to say really:lurk


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

lonelygirl88 said:


> i think the people who feel they are part of a 'community' are the ones that post tons of pics and go on cam in tiny chat/chat often in the chat rooms...otherwise it's like you don't even exist here- at least for me.


^I agree. It seems there's a main clique consisting of those who frequent chat, and then the rest of us who mainly stick to the boards. I do feel a sense of community, but it's more based on popularity and socializing rather than around discussing SA. I don't have a problem with this, even though I'm not a part of it and feel invisible here most of the time. There's only a couple of members I talk to through PM, and irregularly at that. Considering I've never really tried to make myself part the community as a whole I can only blame myself for feeling excluded.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

:no Apparently, my invisible mode is working MUCH better than I wanted...lol I'm def invisible here!

On a serious note, I do feel that I have put forth an effort as far as being welcoming and being supportive to people...but as I'm not part of any of the sub-communities others mentioned in this thread..it's harder to feel a sense of belonging here. I'm ok with that and will continue to post, but I just don't feel inclined to post as much as I used to. Maybe that will change in the future, but for now, I'd rather spend more of my time doing things that will give me a sense of belonging or fulfillment.

What I find interesting is what Johnny Genome said up there. I also feel that I can connect with real life people better. On the train or anywhere I go..it's like I have a note posted on my forehead..."please anyone talk to me and as much as you like" because that's what happens to me usually and I can connect one-on-one really well. It's only when I start refusing invitations to get-togethers that things go downhill and of course I turn people off when I do that! Once I make that effort to overcome my SA in a real life situation there is a greater payoff than here on the forums. At least, that's how it's been in my experience. I cannot speak for everyone.

That being said, I'm happy to have met fellow SAers. I've met some *amazing* people here and were able to connect to them one-on-one. Thanks to the people who told me they missed me while I was gone or tried to figure out why I was gone...I appreciated those messages. For those of you who said you felt intimidated to talk to me..don't be afraid to..I don't bite...seriously!! lol SAS is still by far the best forum I've ever been on and my experience with the mods have been great! Maybe one day I'll take back out my "I love SAS" t-shirts but for now, I've packed them away...haha! No but usually me and forums don't get along...I'd join and maybe end up no more than 50 posts...it's very rare that I stick around for long so I've always felt something special about this place. I also think in general that SAers seem to be good hearted people.

To my fellow outcasts up there..lol...one positive thing about this is..if we felt more of a belonging here we may get too caught up in the forum and focus less on real life by being in love with our identity here more than in real life. That's why I'm happy I asked for the ban - it really put things back into perspective since this place can be very addictive for me. I don't mean to offend anyone here who feel a sense of belonging. I'm just trying to put a positive twist for myself and others who don't.

Geez, sorry for the long post...if you bothered to read it at all..thanks!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^you were missed.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

caflme said:


> ^you were missed.


awww, thanks caflme! :squeeze


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Sash---I like your perspective. 

I'm starting to get a sense of community here, getting to know people on here more. It's a smaller site than another one that I was on, so it's easier. It's great, I'm connecting with some nice people here.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Great post!! Now stop hiding on us!! 



sash said:


> :no Apparently, my invisible mode is working MUCH better than I wanted...lol I'm def invisible here!
> 
> On a serious note, I do feel that I have put forth an effort as far as being welcoming and being supportive to people...but as I'm not part of any of the sub-communities others mentioned in this thread..it's harder to feel a sense of belonging here. I'm ok with that and will continue to post, but I just don't feel inclined to post as much as I used to. Maybe that will change in the future, but for now, I'd rather spend more of my time doing things that will give me a sense of belonging or fulfillment.
> 
> ...


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

sash said:


> To my fellow outcasts up there..lol...one positive thing about this is..if we felt more of a belonging here we may get too caught up in the forum and focus less on real life by being in love with our identity here more than in real life.


 AMEN sista!


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^ my fellow outcast, I shall make you my friend


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

quiet0lady said:


> haha aww thanks sash!


my pleasure!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

No, not really


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

yeah i do but to me its nothing more then your average highschool click with a little showmanship maturity and a slick presentation. basically its a bunch of shallow go no where crap imo.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

shadowmask said:


> ^I agree. It seems there's a main clique consisting of those who frequent chat, and then the rest of us who mainly stick to the boards. I do feel a sense of community, but it's more based on popularity and socializing rather than around discussing SA. I don't have a problem with this, even though I'm not a part of it and feel invisible here most of the time. There's only a couple of members I talk to through PM, and irregularly at that. Considering I've never really tried to make myself part the community as a whole I can only blame myself for feeling excluded.


Ditto. Although I am always on saschat, I still don't feel a sense of community, or like I can relate to that "community." My SA is probably to blame for that though.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Nope not really.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I don't. But that's really my own doing.


----------

